

My 6,128 Favorite Books  - rizzom5000
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444868204578064483923017090.html

======
corporalagumbo
Witty, wise, and wonderfully well-written. I have similar feelings about the
idea of eBooks replacing books (eg hell no.)

~~~
ryanmacleod
you want "i.e.", not "e.g."

i.e. = "id est" = "that is"

e.g. = "exempli gratia" = "example given" = "for example"

